# Italian style (raw) asparagus salad



## johG (Jan 25, 2016)

Hia.

I am planning on making a raw asparagus salad; peeled asparagus, sage, arugula, roasted pine nuts and dressing. I was thinking about adding a bit of anchovies to the dressing (= orange juice, roasted garlic, black pepper and honey). I'm not used to anchovies, so I would appreciate if anyone has made a similar salad with anchovies and therefore is able to either make me add anchovies or not.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have used some tin anchovies (in olive oil), cloves of garlic, peeled, 1 bunch of mint, leaves only, juice of half a lemon, 50ml/2floz extra virgin olive oil, sea salt and a couple of grindings of black pepper for dressing.


----------

